# Off-Topic Discussion > Artists' Corner >  >  Robot Butler's Dream Sketches

## Robot_Butler

I'm getting geared up for a productive fall and winter season, going through some old sketchbooks and dream journals.  I decided not to be selfish and lazy.  I've scanned a few pages in to share, old and new. I will post them over the next couple weeks.  Hopefully this will get my lazy ass motivated to keep producing through the long, cold California winter to come.

In no particular order, and with lots more to come:

----------


## ninja9578

::mrgreen::

----------


## Robot_Butler

Here are some mini sketches I used to do on the back of those free postcards they would give away around town and at record shops.  Might as well take advantage of the waste, right?  I had around 200 of these stolen a while back, but I still have tons of them.  Sorry for the crappy quality of the scans.  I hastily photographed these a while back before organizing them into a book.

----------


## Robot_Butler

A couple more pages from my old dream sketchbooks:





I also do tons of these mini finger-paintings with oilbars.  Again, on the back of those mini 3x5 postcards.

----------


## ttraverse

Wow, these are fantastic!  I'd love to see more (I especially like the mini oil paintings).

----------


## EchoSun13

Amazing, your dreams seem abstract.

I don't have crazy things like these in my dreams, they are normally places that I have been just changed a little.

I envy these crazy things.. :tongue2:

----------


## Robot_Butler

Thanks  ::D:   You guys are so encouraging!

I find that even the most mundane places become amazing when I give them some attention.  Even if the dream is in my own house, I can look around and spot all sorts of craziness.  Probably because I expect the craziness, so it appears.

Here are two more pages.  Crazy how these can bring back such intense memories.

----------


## EchoSun13

Oh, I absolutly love the first one.

----------


## Robot_Butler

> Oh, I absolutly love the first one.



Thanks. It was an incredible lucid dream I still remember to this day.  It was the first time I stopped waves on the beach to run my fingers through the water.  Something I've done several times since.

Here is another dream I finger painted.

----------


## Man of Steel

That's some incredible stuff, man. You really have talent!

----------


## ttraverse

OMG, that last one!!  Frig, that's unreal I love it!

----------


## Siиdяed

These are of markedly good quality. You are a credit to your name.

----------


## priestofmyownchurch

Wow...

Definitely some skills.

Keep it up.:bravo:

----------


## Robot_Butler

Thanks, guys.  So much positive feedback...I feel....my ego....inflating.... Hulking out of control...

I'll track down some more fingerpaintings, like that last one.  I like getting messy with Oilbars, charcoal, and such.  It is much more fun than a stuffy old brush or pencil.

For now here are two more sketchbook pages with ink & wash:

----------


## Serenity Dragon

That picture with the sea of colors crashing into the rocks, is so gorgeous. I love it. ^ ^

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

How in the Hell have I NOT commented on this thread yet??  ::?: 

Great stuff, RB. I really love the sea/cliff picture, and the very first one in the thread (abstract with the eye). Awesome.  :smiley:

----------


## Robot_Butler

Thanks, guys.  I just decided to tackle the monumental task of cleaning up my studio.  I need this kind of encouragement, otherwise I would just toss everything and forget about it.  Cleaning has that effect on me  ::chuckle:: 

I'll post some more sketches today.  I'll also try to track down some photographs/scans of my finished work, to make a more comprehensive showing.

----------


## Robot_Butler

Here are two more of those mini finger paintings I do on postcards.  Honestly, I can't even remember what these were from.  It looks scary, so maybe I blocked it out.

----------


## slash112

amazing, utterly amazing, i was thinking about sketching my dreams, i love to draw and it adds fun to doing my dream jornal, and it will improve my recal, ive got no skill/talent compared to you

----------


## Robot_Butler

After talking with Oneironaut, (http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...=14015&page=13) I was inspired to go look up some of my old drawings from back in school.  Some of these guys still bring back terrible (bittersweet  :wink2: ) memories of sleepless, stressful nights. 

This one was especially boring-as-hell:



Or this creepy one that (looking back at it) really looks like balls:

----------


## Serenity Dragon

Wow! ! ! !

----------


## YourDreamComeTrue

Very nice work. I love your use of colour.:bravo:

----------


## Eel

Excellent work!

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Or this creepy one that (looking back at it) really looks like balls:



Holy shit, man. Is that _pencil_?? That almost looks like a black and white photograph of a real stone statue. _Awesome_ work.  ::goodjob2::

----------


## TalkingHead

Wow..  I think the most impressive is the leather jacket.   I think my favorite kind of art is when you combine that kind of laborious realism with something the color and abstraction of something like your fingerpainted bridge.   Obviously these are _really_ good, but you keep saying that you did them in a hurry.  Do you have any work that you've tried to perfect, or are you not motivated to show your work in galleries?

----------


## Robot_Butler

Thanks for the encouragement, everyone.  I'm currently trying to get geared up to start producing again (I know, I say that at least once a month, then never do anything.)  I just rearranged some furniture, so maybe this new studio will have better feng-shui.





> Holy shit, man. Is that _pencil_?? That almost looks like a black and white photograph of a real stone statue.



Yeah, that is pencil on bristol.  I remember it being an entry for a competition.  Honestly, I can't remember if I won that one or not.  Even if I did, I'm sure I blew all the money buying toys or novelty candy, or something equally stupid.  Seems to be how I spend all my money.





> Wow..  I think the most impressive is the leather jacket.   I think my favorite kind of art is when you combine that kind of laborious realism with something the color and abstraction of something like your fingerpainted bridge.   Obviously these are _really_ good, but you keep saying that you did them in a hurry.  Do you have any work that you've tried to perfect, or are you not motivated to show your work in galleries?



Lately, I've not been too into anything rigorous.  After 10 hours drafting architectural renderings for work, I need to loosen up in my free time.  I have a sort of love-hate relationship with the Bay-Area art scene.  I always seem to belong to several groups that display on and off.  Lately, I haven't had the energy to commit to putting something together, and it doesn't seem to be happening on its own.

----------


## panta-rei

Wow... Some of these are amazing... I want them. To put in my house!

----------


## TalkingHead

> Lately, I've not been too into anything rigorous.  After 10 hours drafting architectural renderings for work, I need to loosen up in my free time.  I have a sort of love-hate relationship with the Bay-Area art scene.  I always seem to belong to several groups that display on and off.  Lately, I haven't had the energy to commit to putting something together, and it doesn't seem to be happening on its own.



       Well that certainly makes sense. And I think I knew you were an architect.  It certainly must help to be able to churn out drawings for that.  Do your dreams give you architectural ideas, or are they not practical enough?

----------


## cruush

Holy crap man!
These are fantastic!
Keep it up!!!

----------


## Placebo

Following in Robot_Butler's footsteps, I thought a dream sketch journal was a good idea for a budding artist.
I guess this means I need to get my dream recall up to scratch first  :tongue2: 

Err... btw, great work in your thread  :wink2:

----------


## Chaostitan90

wow, ur an awesome artist! i haven't read through all the posts, but everything i've seen is fantastic!

----------


## Robot_Butler

Thanks for the support, guys.  I guess this means I need to post more work.  I'm meeting with some new local artists this Sunday.  Hopefully there will be some good energy to help get me inspired to do some new work.  I feel like I'm cheating when I post only old stuff  :tongue2:

----------


## Unelias

I like your style  :smiley:  my apologies I cannot express my words in English though as I would like to express them.

Still, thumbs up! :smiley:  :smiley:

----------


## Robot_Butler

Wow, I haven't updated this in a while.  

Lately I've been trying to work my digital painting skills back up to something acceptable.  I still suck at digital stuff compared to traditional media.  

I've been doing these 1 hour speed paintings in Photoshop, like this one from a dream I had a while back.

----------


## dylanshmai

> I'm getting geared up for a productive fall and winter season, going through some old sketchbooks and dream journals.  I decided not to be selfish and lazy.  I've scanned a few pages in to share, old and new. I will post them over the next couple weeks.  Hopefully this will get my lazy ass motivated to keep producing through the long, cold California winter to come.
> 
> In no particular order, and with lots more to come:



God, these look EXACTLY like the kind of drawings a friend of mine does. Same style, in fact, I thought he was you when I saw these.

----------


## Robot_Butler

Your friend sounds like he must be a talented guy  ::lol::

----------


## slash112

im so jealous of your drawing/painting skills, its just amazing.

----------


## Robot_Butler

Thanks, Slash  ::D:   I still need a lot more practice before you can be jealous  :tongue2:

----------


## NostalgicHoney

I just peeked in here and I think it's really neat that you have this thread up! Some of your drawings are just amazing. It makes me want to paint  :boogie:

----------


## slash112

> Thanks, Slash   I still need a lot more practice before you can be jealous



if you were any better than you are now, id shoot myself i would be that jealous.  (im kidding on, im not suicidal, just to make that clear) but trust me, im extremely jealous.

i prefer to look at your work more than anyone elses work, im not talking about on this site, im talking about the whole world and history of art. im not joking.

----------


## cactusbin

Wow man, you're really good!

----------


## Robot_Butler

Thanks for the encouragement.  I've been frustrated lately learning new media.  It is humbling.

Here is a quick Photoshop painting I did this afternoon.  I'm trying to get back to basics for these.  Focus on values, and not confuse myself with all the super-accessible color.

----------


## slash112

wow nice work, especially if thats your new to that stuff.

----------


## panta-rei

Wow, the newest one is amazing... 

Good work!  ::D:

----------


## NostalgicHoney

I like the atmosphere, RB!

----------


## Apopholis

> 





Man, they are fucking insane!!! Do you work or have any intention of working in graphic design?

----------


## Robot_Butler

> Wow, the newest one is amazing... 
> 
> Good work!



Thanks, I had no idea what I was going to paint going into it.  Just trusted in the magic of surrealist automatic-painting.  Hold an idea in you mind, start throwing shit on the canvas, and see what happens. 





> I like the atmosphere, RB!



Spooky!  Accidental, because the dream I had in mind was actually pretty bright and joyful.  Accidents caused by the mysterious workings of the subconscious, I guess. 





> Man, they are fucking insane!!! Do you work or have any intention of working in graphic design?



Thanks, Apopholis.  No interest in graphic design.  I'm an Architect, so I get to draw pictures all day and do the occasional rendering for a presentation.  That is enough for me.  Keeps things dry enough so I am still motivated to do this kind of stuff in my free time.  

I haven't had time to do anything real in the past few days. Here's a quick study I did for a new color palette I recently saw another artist use.  I'm totally ripping it off.  It sort of reminds me of a pediatric dentist's office.

----------


## ttraverse

Wow!  That gnarly tree is amazing, I love it!!

----------


## Howie

> How in the Hell have I NOT commented on this thread yet??



Yaaa. Thanks for posting in my thread RB. It prompted me to look to see if you had posted in the Artists' corner.
I'm glad I looked.

Very good stuff.
You have or use a large  pallette. You are good with many differant colors.
nice work!  ::rainbow::

----------


## Zhaylin

I am envious of both your artistic ability as well as your WILD and lucid ability!
You're very talented.  A lot of your pictures here are the such I would buy for my home!

----------


## Robot_Butler

Thanks Zhaylin.  I hope, one day, to be good enough with my digital stuff to sell some prints.  I'll have to call you for your credit card number when that happens  ::lol:: 

Here is another quick landscape using the (slightly cheesy) color pallette from my last study.  I'm still mainly using the pastel brushes in Painter.  Still a little intimidated by the oil-type brushes.

This is a real beach in Hawaii, but I've had countless dreams that start here.  It is one of those places that jumps right into my mind when I'm visualizing a peaceful memory.

----------


## panta-rei

How peaceful...

----------


## acatalephobic

these are all amazing!
but i'm particularly in love with the postcard paintings, the ink and washes, and the one of the leafless tree.

you are so incredibly talented.
there's no way to be sure, but to see them makes me feel like i've seen your dreams too.

they must be so beautiful.   :smiley:

----------


## Robot_Butler

This was going to be a part of a larger piece, but I got bored with it.  I will probably come back to it at a later time.  I think I'm done with all these pink clouds.  Maybe... almost done...  :wink2:

----------


## panta-rei

Wow, astounding, RB...

However, this one made me think of the Neverending Story... I still love it.  ::D:

----------


## Robot_Butler

::lol::  That's exactly what I told my girlfriend when she asked "What did you paint today?"  I said, "Falcor"

I saw a cloud formation on the way home from work that got stuck in my head.  It looked just like Falcor.  I sketched it out, then fell into a weird hypnagogic scene with it as I lay in bed unable to sleep.

----------


## Beeyahoi

My god man, these are amazing!  ::shock:: 





> i prefer to look at your work more than anyone elses work, im not talking about on this site, im talking about the whole world and history of art. im not joking.



With a few exceptions, /agree with this.

----------


## Robot_Butler

Thanks Beeyahoi  ::D:   You're not even put off by all the fluffy pink clouds I've recently been into?  I wonder, if you put a microscope in my ear, would you see nothing but pink fluffy clouds floating around my brain?  Frightening.

----------


## Apopholis

Just as a matter of interest, have you ever seen work by an artist called George Grie? I think you might like his work. He specializes in digital work, look him up.

----------


## Beeyahoi

> Thanks Beeyahoi   You're not even put off by all the fluffy pink clouds I've recently been into?  I wonder, if you put a microscope in my ear, would you see nothing but pink fluffy clouds floating around my brain?  Frightening.



Haha nawww, fluffy pink clouds are the sh*t  ::D:

----------


## Robot_Butler

> Just as a matter of interest, have you ever seen work by an artist called George Grie? I think you might like his work. He specializes in digital work, look him up.



I've heard of him referenced in relation to the history of digital art, but I don't know if I've ever actually seen any of his work.  I will have to look into it, thanks.

----------


## Lady Grimbones

> 



I love the impression in the chair :-)

I am more for realism than abstractness but I like that yellow bridge. It reminds me of a Van Gogh. Though, by me saying that that doesn't mean that I like VG's work, I was just trying to compare it with something bright and vivid.





> Or this creepy one that (looking back at it) really looks like balls:



It does. Creepy.

You should join Deviant Art http://www.deviantart.com

:-)

----------


## Robot_Butler

Thanks, Grimbones.  I just remembered, when I was in school drawing that still life, I had stolen the chair to hold it hostage from my roommate for two days straight.  It was the main reason I set that up in the first place.  It was some sort of inside joke that I'm sure I thought was hilarious at the time  ::roll:: 

I keep meaning to get a Deviant Art page together.  I might actually even have an account, now that I think about it.  I'll have to go track that down.  I'm always nervous about posting finished stuff on the internet, having it stolen, or getting sued for some NDA bullshit.  

I've grounded myself from painting for the past few weeks so I would study for my LEED Green Building certification exams.  Too bad it didn't work at all, and now I'm just behind in both my artwork and my studying   ::doh::

----------


## Lady Grimbones

Just use photoshop or whatever to put watermarks on your pictures before posting them on DA.

:-)

----------


## XeL

Stunning man, stunning! I especially love the painting of the cloud dragon. It makes me want to fly! Amazing stuff, bro. Keep it up

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> 



Wow. I hadn't even seen this until now. That's world-class work, man. Excellent job!  ::thumbup::

----------


## Flashdance

You have amazing talent, Robot_Butler.  ::bowdown:: 

Thanks for sharing your artwork.  :smiley:

----------


## panta-rei

I agree with the bump. 

Any new work, RB?

----------


## Robot_Butler

Thanks, guys  ::D:   I haven't been doing a lot of dream drawings lately.  Mostly I have been keeping busy with little studies and exercises.  Working on more technical aspects of painting and drawing.  Let me see if I have any recent stuff saved on this computer...

----------


## Robot_Butler

Here is a real quick digital painting I did a little while ago.  I have some scanned sketchbook pages somewhere around here, also.  I'll try to track them down.

----------


## panta-rei

That's wonderful~

No rush, of course.

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

The dragoncloud one is phenomenal, and I absolutely love how subtle the hands are.  I'll be honest, I didn't notice them at first, but when I actually focused I was like, _Woah that's sick!_

All of it is incredible.  Are you an artist or somethin'?   :tongue2:

----------


## Spenner

Awesome stuff! Very distinctively cool imagery, and it feels like I can place myself into the emotional situations you might have faced just by looking at them.

Great work!

----------


## EnjoyJoey

You suck... JUST KIDDING. There is to much talent in your art you need to calm down.  :wink2:

----------


## Robot_Butler

::lol::   Thanks.  I need to update this with some new stuff.  I'll dig around this weekend.

----------


## juroara

I love your digi-paintings! I think I like your clouds in the Hawaiian painting the best.

----------


## BigFan

Just wanted to say awesome work. I used to love drawing as a kid and love to do so from time to time. I've been thinking about starting my own thread and drawing some pic, getting motivation in the process, but, I can't compare to this. Maybe it was a bad idea  :tongue2:

----------


## Astral

Gosh these are beautiful! I love sketching, your dreams are inspiring!

----------


## Sekhmet

Your stuff is amazing!

----------


## Baggins

BUMP. FOR. JUSTICE!

Your work is absolutely stunning!

----------


## p0k3ts1z3

oh my god, thats incredible. you deserve a medal lol. i admire this alot.

----------


## bengreenmusic

You have some inspirational artistic skills robot. Your works seem to invoke a real sense of imagery (i don't think thats the right word) within me. Love it!

----------


## westheguitarist

Wow, your art is amazing! This is very inspiring for lucid dreaming. Please keep making wonderful works of art!

----------


## dakotahnok

*You need to update this RB,,*

----------


## LostOnTrains

Really great stuff Robot Butler.
I draw sometimes in my DJ when i cant really describe it in words. Usually theyre horrible half-awake scribbles but its fun to look back on them.

----------


## lianna420

i wish i could draw like that your a really good artist

----------


## astralpixels

this is pretty inspirational, thanks robot butler.

i'll be replacing my boring dream journal with a dream sketchbook soon. great stuff, i'll be keeping an eye on this thread.

----------


## Werzel

These Pictures are MIND BLOWING!!!! Just shows the capabilities and oddities of the human mind!

----------


## Raphael

Keep up the great work man, I love your art style!

----------


## backslashed

WOW. All I can say.

I havent been using my dream journal nowadays but now you just inspired me to draw my dreams again. I remember my dreams became vivid when I put my past dreams both into words and pictures.

Now, I can't be as good as you for sure but I have to take my stick figure drawings to the next level.

----------


## Highlander

Hi R.B.

All I can say, your stuff is inspiring - keep up the good work!

I used to do a bit of stuff, but I seem to have lost my mojo & couldn't be arsed ! :Sad: 

I want to start producing stuff again. Have you any tips R.B.

----------


## Aeolar

DAMN! You really have talent. I like the Asian/manga feel to it. It works well.

----------


## dacher2

_how do you draw and paint so well. I can't even draw a straight line. I love to draw but suck so much at it.
HEY THIS IS MY 100th POST! yipee!_

----------

